# Are you open to physical affection?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just wondering how open people are to physical affection i.e. cuddling significant others, hugging acquaintances, family members, close friends. If someone jumped on you and demanded you to carry them and/or hug them, would you do it? Or feel freaked out? Yeah, I like cuddling myself.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Only with someone that i'm in a relationship with


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm very used to being alone so if people are just randomly touchy-feely then I can be a little jumpy not expecting it. When I dated that gal from work some months back the whole affection thing came quite easy for me which surprised me a bit. 

One thing I'm never really comfortable with though is holding hands as you walk, for me that's always awkward. An arm around the waist or shoulders sure but, holding hands as you walk is just not my thing at all


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't like it at all, I haven't hugged anyone in years.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Only with my boyfriend. I hate touching anyone else. I have some family members who always want to hug each other, and I really hate it. I usually try to stay out of hugging distance. Lol. I dont like being touched or touching other people unless its a significant other. Its actually a really big thing to me. I dont even like hugging my parents or closest friend.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Only with people Im interested in.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I really like hugs, kisses on the cheek, etc. My best friend would rub the back of my neck sometimes when I'm upset, and I find it really comforting. Idk maybe it's weird but physical affection makes me feel less isolated.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

=D I'm very touchy feely I guess!? =/ 

I haven't given this much thought but I love shaking hands with guy friends and hugging family members. I like cuddling with a girlfriend and I used to like holding hands but I've become too badass for such an act.

Hugging strangers isn't bad for me at all either, it's strange but fun.

And uhh why would someone ask me to carry them lol? Like a piggy back ride? I'll give a kid a piggy back ride no prob and even my girl but I don't want her to think I'm weak lol sooo she has to be small so she's easy to impress with my heavy lifting ability.

Carrying my girl in my arms is a whole other story though...that seems weird to me, I've never tried it.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Go away, don't touch me, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^
No touching, don't worry. Yeah, I sometimes get the feeling that extroverts are more touchy-feely so.. reason for asking.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, very much so, with the right girl.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, not really. 
It's really awkward... I end up looking like some stuffed Cat.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I can be affectionate, but only if I'm the one initiating or at least consenting to it. If somebody comes up to me and says "Come give me a hug, Mel," I do so with a smile on my face and it all feels wonderful. If that same person simply slings his arms around me with no warning, however, I feel very uncomfortable and upset. I can't help but tense up and try to pull away.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Only with the right person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Yeah I really like hugs, kisses on the cheek, etc. My best friend would rub the back of my neck sometimes when I'm upset, and I find it really comforting. Idk maybe it's weird but physical affection makes me feel less isolated.


Its not weird most people crave human interaction.:yes


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

From someone I like, yes, but even then I think it would take me a while to get comfortable with that person touching me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Of course. Mainly with the person I'm involved with. And hugs with friends, mainly. Nothing more. 

Sadly not everyone shares my ideas about the topic.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Do I like it?? Oh do I ever. I could cuddle all night!!

Family and acquaintances, yeah.. I'm OK with hugging people... when I do the initiating, anyway. When someone initiates with _me_, it can throw me off a bit, but I mostly don't mind.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I like hugging girls.  But whenever my friends get drunk and start saying "i love you man" and try to hug me I get creeped out and it's really awkward. :/


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

With the right person.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My girlfriend can attest to the fact that I am a very loving and affectionate person, whether it is having sex or the simple art of sensually touching or lovingly embracing her she is open to it and I to her affections, touching and rubbing her thighs in the car, pulling her toward me for a deep passionate kiss, kissing her hands, kissing her neck etc; 

I show tenderness, I'm the least afraid of physical affection, my mom is the opposite, she rarely hugs and when she does it's like she wants to get away from it as quickly as she can. 

It's usually me who has to initiate a hug with my mom and then she reluctantly hugs me, if she hugs anyone else, she turns her cheek side ways and smiles shyly. My grandmother shakes my hand and then I kiss her cheek and she pats me on the back but my sisters are like me they are very embracing and will give me a tight squeeze and I them.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't like people touching me.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always gotten the feeling that most people that say that they "hate" it, really mean that they feel that they aren't deserving of it. I realize that this isn't always the case (as there are a decent % of the "don't touch me!"s out there), but really thinking about how people can be leads me to this conclusion.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im open to any physical contact i could make with a female at this point, since ive had none in 6 going on 7 months


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only with attractive females.

Even shaking hands with men is a bit awkward for me. If a guy hugs me that is totally freaky. A pat on the back is OK.

The only "physical affection" I get nowadays is from female relatives. *sigh* :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Only with my boyfriend, and hugs with my mother~ Other people doing it just makes me feel awkward <.<;


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate being touched I don't care if it is a tap on the arm or hug just don't touch me. But the hardest part is I really don't want to hate it, it just feels bad, I don't trust people very much so I don't know, I would really like to get over being touched. It is hard to have just friendships let alone any other kind of relationship when you need a two foot gap.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

only with a significant other. anyone else, dont touch me.


----------



## sweetchild527 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Significant other:* always be touching me, holding my hand, put your feet or head in my lap and visa versa, & cuddle cuddle cuddle.
*Family & Friends:* As needed
*Other:* stay the hell away from me!

You know, this is so weird because I've always been very affectionate with my significant others, I almost crave that psychical connection with my partners and even certain guy friends, we've got that whole touchy feely flirting thing going on (when we're single). But family and friends I don't really even hug that much, unless it's a special occasion, a funeral, or I'm drunk. But lets say it's someone I barely know or am not totally comfortable with...you better stay like at least 3 feet from me, I am *absolutely not* comfortable with you being anywhere near me, touching me, or even asking me questions about myself...it's almost like paranoia "/

Idk if anyone else is like this but I almost wonder if the lack of psychical affection I get from family and friends is making me over compensate with guys...because I honestly get a little hurt/self-conscience if they aren't touching me constantly.


----------



## sweetchild527 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm new here and i posted the ^above^ and I couldn't figure out how to (or if I even could) edit my post. But I wanted to add:

Does anyone else feel almost _violated_ when someone touches you and you don't want them to?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I like it, especially with girls.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Only with my boyfriend. I hate touching anyone else. I have some family members who always want to hug each other, and I really hate it. I usually try to stay out of hugging distance. Lol. I dont like being touched or touching other people unless its a significant other. Its actually a really big thing to me. I dont even like hugging my parents or closest friend.


Exactly how I am! And my family knows it so they do it to bug me haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

HATE IT, unless with someone I am in a relationship with. I can't stand to hug any family members or friends or anything, I just feel so awkward for some reason, never known why.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

With the right person. I don't want to turn a future boyfriend away from me because I don't want to cuddle but I'm simply not a touchy-feely person. I get uncomfortable with those things at times even though I love them at the same time. I'm not one to give hugs and kisses, I wait until someone else gives one to me. Hopefully if I do end up with someone he will make me more comfortable with these kinds of things, I wish I initiated physical affection more..


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

lots of physicalness with gf. i would hug my ex or female friends i'm comfortable with. if i had gay friends i would hug them. straight guys... i'm scared of the boundaries. a handshake is acceptable. if someones leg touches mine on the train i might jump or squirm lol.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

hate being touched
hate it when people randomly touch a hand or anything like that
ask permission innit :um

Even if it's with a really attractive girl, it doesn't mean they have a right to go around touching people without consent, it's creepy :um


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Hugs are one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I'd be pretty touchy-feely (with those I am close to) if I weren't so anxious. I crave contact with other people, and it brightens my mood to even hold someone else's hand. I love hugs. I love cuddling. But because of my anxiety, I would never entertain the thought of being the one to initiate contact with someone else-- which seems to make other people think that I wouldn't like them to touch me, either. And even when people do touch me, because I'm not used to much physical contact, it usually dazes me a bit. Sucks.

Anyway, I answered, "Yes, but with the right person."


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

I voted, 'Yes in general. I'm very touchy-feely'. I have no problem showing off affection in public...well, so far it's only been towards friends and family, but when I get married some day, I really like the thought of showing him a lot of affection - wherever we are...


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to love holding and hugging my love. He's not been in my life for years and I miss that feeling he gave me so much, but I don't want to go through the loss again.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Possibly, if I had a significant other. Anyone else, no.


----------



## Mauricio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

No. I rarely hug. I actually think I developed Haphephobia from having Panic disorder untreated for so long.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it, but only with the right girl.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Has to be with the right person, but I'll give almost anyone a hug.


----------

